# Modals



## Dun+

These leaves* may turn* red by next month.
Yapraklar bir sonraki ay kırmızıya dönebilir.

These leaves *might turn* red by next month. 
Yapraklar bir sonraki ay kırmızıya dönebilir.

*ile* 

These leaves* may have turned* red by next month. 
Yapraklar bir sonraki ay kırmızıya dönmüş olabilir.
These leaves *might have turned* red by next month.
Yapraklar bir sonraki ay kırmızıya dönmüş olabilir.
*
karşılaştırdığımızda farklarını tam olarak açıklar mısınız?* *Aynı anlamları mı veriyor?*

Bir diğeri sorum ise may have, might have'ye göre daha yüksek olasılık mıdır? These leaves* may have turned* red by next month.May have kullanıldığına göre daha yüksek olasılık ile yapraklar kırmızıya dönüşecek anlamı mı veriyor?


Aşağıda vermiş olduğum örneklerin tam açılımını yazar mısınız?

These leaves *could turn* red by next month.

These leaves *should turn* red by next month.

These leaves* would turn* red by next month,* if....*

These leaves *must turn* red by next month.

*Şimdiden teşekkürler.*


----------



## Reverence

"Might have", daha ziyade "olabilir*di*" manasında kullanıldığı için, tabiri caizse trenin kaçmış olduğu anlamı çıkarılabilir. Yukarıdaki örnekte, bu yaprakların gelecek aya kırmızı renk alması için bir ihtimalin eskiden mevcut olduğu, ancak bu ihtimalin bir şekilde ortadan kalktığı ve an itibariyle artık söz konusu olmadığı anlaşılıyor.

"May/might turn" ile "may/might have turned" arasındaki fark da, Türkçedeki dönmek/dönmüş olmak farkının aynısı. Biri sürecin devam etmekte olduğu, diğeri ise tamamlanmış olduğu anlamını taşıyor.

Diğer cümlelere bakacak olursak:

These leaves *could turn* red by next month. (Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönebilirdi, dönmeye kâbildiler, güçleri yetiyordu, vs.)

 These leaves *should turn* red by next month. (Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönmeli, dönmeleri lazım.)

 These leaves* would turn* red by next month,* if.... *(Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönecekti, dönmeleri bekleniyordu.)

These leaves *must turn* red by next month. (Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönmeli, vaziyet onu gösteriyor.)


----------



## Dun+

Reverence said:


> "Might have", daha ziyade "olabilir*di*" manasında kullanıldığı için, tabiri caizse trenin kaçmış olduğu anlamı çıkarılabilir. Yukarıdaki örnekte, bu yaprakların gelecek aya kırmızı renk alması için bir ihtimalin eskiden mevcut olduğu, ancak bu ihtimalin bir şekilde ortadan kalktığı ve an itibariyle artık söz konusu olmadığı anlaşılıyor.
> 
> "May/might turn" ile "may/might have turned" arasındaki fark da, Türkçedeki dönmek/dönmüş olmak farkının aynısı. Biri sürecin devam etmekte olduğu, diğeri ise tamamlanmış olduğu anlamını taşıyor.
> 
> Diğer cümlelere bakacak olursak:
> 
> These leaves *could turn* red by next month. (Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönebilirdi, dönmeye kâbildiler, güçleri yetiyordu, vs.)
> 
> These leaves *should turn* red by next month. (Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönmeli, dönmeleri lazım.)
> 
> These leaves* would turn* red by next month,* if.... *(Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönecekti, dönmeleri bekleniyordu.)
> 
> These leaves *must turn* red by next month. (Bu yapraklar gelecek aya kırmızıya dönmeli, vaziyet onu gösteriyor.)



Bu incelikler bir süre daha kurcalıyacak anlaşılan tam yerli yerine otursa da bir nefes alsam . Konuya bayağı bayağı hakim olmaya başladım. İlginiz için teşekkürlerimi iletirim.


----------



## Black4blue

Dun+ said:


> Bir diğeri sorum ise may have, might have'ye göre daha yüksek olasılık mıdır? These leaves* may have turned* red by next month.May have kullanıldığına göre daha yüksek olasılık ile yapraklar kırmızıya dönüşecek anlamı mı veriyor?



Sorunun bu kısmı cevaplanmamış. Açıkçası ben de bu sorunun cevabını merak ediyorum.


----------



## Reverence

Black4blue said:


> Sorunun bu kısmı cevaplanmamış. Açıkçası ben de bu sorunun cevabını merak ediyorum.



"May have" yerine "might have" kullanıldığında anlamın nasıl değişeceğini, cevabımın ilk paragrafında açıklamaya çalışmıştım. "May have" dendiğinde olasılık hâlâ söz konusu iken, "might have" dendiğinde olasılık ortadan kalkmış oluyor.


----------



## Black4blue

Reverence said:


> "May have" yerine "might have" kullanıldığında anlamın nasıl değişeceğini, cevabımın ilk paragrafında açıklamaya çalışmıştım. "May have" dendiğinde olasılık hâlâ söz konusu iken, "might have" dendiğinde olasılık ortadan kalkmış oluyor.



Anladım, teşekkürler. Ben onu *may/might* ile *may have/might have* arasındaki fark olarak yazdığınızı sanmıştım.


----------



## CocoG

Reverence said:


> "May have" dendiğinde olasılık hâlâ söz konusu iken, "might have" dendiğinde olasılık ortadan kalkmış oluyor.



_Might have_ olasılığı ortadan kaldırmıyor. Bu bağlamda hem _may have_ hem de _might have_ kullanılabilir:

I think that comment may have offended some people.
I think that comment might have offended some people.

Ancak, eğer kaçırılmış bir fırsat ya da gerçekleşmemiş bir olasılık varsa _might have_ kullanmak daha yerinde olacaktır. Hatta _may have_ böyle durumlarda neredeyse hiç kullanılmıyor.

She might have taken the midnight train if she hadn't wasted too much time packing.


----------



## Reverence

Black4blue said:


> Anladım, teşekkürler. Ben onu *may/might* ile *may have/might have* arasındaki fark olarak yazdığınızı sanmıştım.



Rica ederim!

Bu arada üstteki mesajda da güzel bir noktaya değinilmiş; elimizdeki örnekte böyle bir durum söz konusu olmamakla birlikte, genel olarak bazı yardımcı fiillerin geçmiş zamanlı hallerinin geniş zamanlı halleri ile aynı anlamda kullanıldığına da sıkça rastlarız. _Might_, _may _yerine kullanıldığı gibi, misal, _can _yerine _could _da sıklıkla kullanılıyor.

Can you be more specific? / Could you be more specific?

Tek fark, geçmiş zamanlı yardımcı fiillerin çok hafif bir nezaket, tevazu etkisi katması. Yoksa, temelde aynı anlam muhafaza ediliyor.


----------



## Dun+

Cevaplarınız bayağı aydınlatıcı oldu. Son bir takıldığım konu ortaya çıktı şimdi. Günlük hayatta "might have+v3" *en çok* "yapmış olabilir" ile mi, "yapmış olabilirdi" ile mi kullanılıyor? Bir tanesi olasılık, diğeri ise gerçekleşmemiş olasılık. Hangisi daha çok ön plana çıkıyor (kullanılıyor) bunlardan? Bir makale, hikaye, gazete vb. okurken karşılaştığımız might have+v3.


----------



## CocoG

Tamamen kişisel tecrübelerime dayanarak cevap verirsem _might have_'in gerçekleşmemiş olasılık durumlarında daha sık kullanıldığını söyleyebilirim.

Geçmişte olasılık: _may have/might have_/_could have+past participle_
Gerçekleşmemiş olasılık: _might have/__could have+past participle_


----------



## Dun+

Yani -abilirdi, -ebilirdi. Bu konu da anlaşılmıştır. Teşekkürler.


----------

